# WA SE III Results



## jtubbs (Feb 6, 2010)

Received my WA SEIII results today...I passed!! Cut score was 20/40, my guess I barely squeaked by but I don't really care!

Good luck to the other 155 of you!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 7, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> Received my WA SEIII results today...I passed!! Cut score was 20/40, my guess I barely squeaked by but I don't really care!
> Good luck to the other 155 of you!


jtubbs, I'm envious and happy for you. Is that possible? Anyhow, good luck and have a cold one for me.

As my goofy dad would say, "You da' man!"


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 7, 2010)

McEngr said:


> jtubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Received my WA SEIII results today...I passed!! Cut score was 20/40, my guess I barely squeaked by but I don't really care!
> ...


Thanks McEngr! Will do...there'll be plenty of cold ones flowing for the next couple weeks I imagine! Wasn't sure I wanted to open the letter and risk putting a damper on the Super Bowl weekend (and the months to come)...I am just so relieved it's over.

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## MOOK (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations jtubbs

I wonder if there is any link in WA board website to know the detailed format and the required codes for the exam like as in NCEES?

Thanks


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 8, 2010)

MOOK said:


> Congratulations jtubbsI wonder if there is any link in WA board website to know the detailed format and the required codes for the exam like as in NCEES?
> 
> Thanks


Mook - You may have seen this already, but the link below is the matrix developed by the board that was in effect for last October's exam:

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...seiiimatrix.pdf

It isn't very detailed, but I think it is the best they have for now. The SEAW Refresher Course Notes may also be of some help.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 8, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> MOOK said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations jtubbsI wonder if there is any link in WA board website to know the detailed format and the required codes for the exam like as in NCEES?
> ...



jtubbs, I assume you took the exam in Washington? I took mine in Oregon... no results yet. :smileyballs:


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 8, 2010)

McEngr said:


> jtubbs said:
> 
> 
> > MOOK said:
> ...


Yeah, I took it in WA...actually, I didn't even realize they offered it in OR. Hopefully you get your results soon! Good luck!


----------



## MOOK (Feb 8, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> MOOK said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations jtubbsI wonder if there is any link in WA board website to know the detailed format and the required codes for the exam like as in NCEES?
> ...


Thanks Jtubbs


----------



## MOOK (Feb 8, 2010)

McEngr

What are the requirements to take SE III in Oregon?

Thanks


----------



## PIYA (Feb 9, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> Received my WA SEIII results today...I passed!! Cut score was 20/40, my guess I barely squeaked by but I don't really care!
> Good luck to the other 155 of you!



Congratulations jtubbs!!

You must have done something right. I took the exam in WA and no results yet. Did you register early for the exam?

Anyone else got their results?


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 9, 2010)

PIYA said:


> jtubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Received my WA SEIII results today...I passed!! Cut score was 20/40, my guess I barely squeaked by but I don't really care!
> ...


PIYA - Hmm, not sure why you don't have your results yet. I don't think when you register plays into when you get your results. If you have already passed the SE II, you can check the DOL license query website to determine if your structural endorsement has been added to your PE license:

https://fortress.wa.gov/dol/dolprod/bpdLicenseQuery/

As of this morning my structural endorsement has been added...so I immediately ordered new business cards!

Good Luck!


----------



## McEngr (Feb 9, 2010)

MOOK said:


> McEngrWhat are the requirements to take SE III in Oregon?
> 
> Thanks


You have to pass the Civil and SE II, then you're eligible to take the SE III.


----------



## ed511 (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any information regarding an average bonus for passing this exam?


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 18, 2010)

ed511 said:


> Does anyone have any information regarding an average bonus for passing this exam?



ed511,

The average bonus is the pleasure of being liable for structural designs in WA!! J/K I don't know that there are any statistics out there for this. I know my company doesn't have an official policy and I don't expect any kind of bonus, but I hope (and believe) that my efforts will be rewarded by a larger than normal pay raise and potentially a gift of some kind. More than anything, passing this exam definitely increases my job security...which in this market is a significant benefit.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 18, 2010)

jtubbs said:


> ed511 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any information regarding an average bonus for passing this exam?
> ...


Still waiting in Oregon. Torture.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 24, 2010)

Just found out I failed SE III. Bummer. Oh well, I didn't study...


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 24, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Just found out I failed SE III. Bummer. Oh well, I didn't study...


McEngr - sorry to hear that, and I wish you the best of luck if you decide to try again. Next time take it in WA, you'll get your results MUCH sooner!


----------



## MOOK (Feb 24, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Just found out I failed SE III. Bummer. Oh well, I didn't study...


Sorry to know that McEngr. Good luck next time.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys. Thanks for the support. I don't say "I didn't study" because I'm trying to appear smarter. I actually think I could've done much better if I studied. I will say this: if a structural engineer doesn't feel comfortable with every aspect of the SEAOC seismic design manuals, then that particular examinee wouldn't survive.

I'm very good in "key" areas, but my diversity in high-rise structures is limited. It gives me a humble experience. I still don't get how 50% of CA examinees passed, but it will be half of that in WA. Yes... I realize that they aren't the same exam, but they have open reciprocity on the West Coast. I'm thinking I'll wait until the NCEES 16-hour exam is set forth in April, 2011.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that McEngr.

Keep your head up and go after it in October!


----------



## Hromis1 (Feb 25, 2010)

McEngr...keep your head up....this is a journey of years...few even bother to attempt it.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 25, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> McEngr...keep your head up....this is a journey of years...few even bother to attempt it.


Thanks everyone. I need to learn from jtubbs secrets. Jtubbs, what was the key for you? You are in the rare class of 25%, my man!


----------



## MOOK (Feb 25, 2010)

McEngr and Jtubbs

Did you need to use AISC seismic deisgn manual in SE III exam??

Thanks


----------



## ed511 (Feb 25, 2010)

MOOK,

I downloaded AISC 341 from AISC's freepubs page:

http://www.aisc.org/content.aspx?id=2884

Not sure how I did on the steel problem though, I'm a bridge guy.


----------



## MOOK (Feb 26, 2010)

ed511 said:


> MOOK,
> I downloaded AISC 341 from AISC's freepubs page:
> 
> http://www.aisc.org/content.aspx?id=2884
> ...



Thanks ed511. Actually, I have copy of it. I was just wondering if it will be needed for the exam or not.


----------

